

Cheating to Learn: How a UCLA professor gamed a game theory midterm - denzil_correa
http://blogs.kcrw.com/whichwayla/2013/04/cheating-to-learn-how-a-ucla-professor-gamed-a-game-theory-midterm

======
vorg
> The test itself becomes a learning experience

Maybe this sums up the entire article. Many of us in lower-status teaching
positions than UCLA adopt this attitude, especially when we're in the
situation where the grade we give can be changed by our employers for various
reasons.

